# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroid Usage Basics For Beginers. 101

## DocHoliday

Very Important Before Anyone Else Reads Or Compliments This Thread. This is very important:

*This post is not perfect by any means... read MORE than just this. This is only the BEGINNING. Do not think that by reading this you are ready to start a cycle. I'm not an expert...that's sort of an innocuous term for what we do. [I] DO NOT THINK YOU WILL EVER NEED TO STOP READING. This is "BASICS 101." Do not forget the 101.

Doc*

Simply guidelines and explanations for the simple newbie. 

*Esters:*

You must understand esters. Esters are attached to AAS compounds. The ester acts as a kind of time releasing vehicle. Esters are broken down in the blood stream and thus the AAS compound is freed. “Long-acting” esters slowly break down, and “fast-acting” esters break down more rapidly. Half-life describes this occurrence. 

Ex: If a compound has a half-life of 3-4 days it’s generally a long acting ester since what this means is that it takes 3-4 days for the ester to have been broken down completely and now the test levels can only be “flushed” from the blood. Therefore shots are required every 3-4 days to keep the compound levels constant within the blood.

Common Ester names in no particular order:

&#183; Enanthate 
&#183; Cypionate 
&#183; Decanoate 
&#183; Phenylpropionate
&#183; Propionate 
&#183; Isocaproate

There are blends, or mixtures of tests each with their own ester. These are mutli-esterified. An example is Sustanon 250, Omnadren 250, and Aratest.

*Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis (HPTA):*

Secondly you must understand the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis and the affect Anabolic Androgenic steroids has on your HPTA. The use of AAS has a negative affect on your HPTA, which I’ll put in simple terms. For a detailed explanation see the following link:
http://www.xtrememass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407

The body is always looking to establish homeostasis, a balance in the body. Upon the introduction of AAS to the body, you begin to reduce your own production. Some AAS compounds are harsher to your HPTA and shut your natural production down hard. A rebound from this shutdown is taxing on the body upon discontinuing use of AAS. Other compounds must be used to help the body return to homeostasis.

The compounds that are harsh on your HPTA will also be harsh on your libido; your sexual drive, and for men can result in a limp penis. 
Such compounds that are harsh on the HPTA are:
Trenbolone (fina)
Deca -Durabolin 

It is therefore, advisable for at least the sakes of sex, to keep Testosterone as a base for any AAS cycle. 



*Testosterone as a base:*

There are limits to the length of cycle use. When you being AAS use, it takes time for the body to “swap” its natural testosterone with the synthetic compound. The times vary with the particular ester used. However a short AAS cycle will most likely only result in a shut down of HPTA and not leave the body exposed to the synthetic testosterone long enough for positive gains. Too long of a cycle, and your suppressed HPTA will have a harder time recovering. 

Further, the body can develop more or less immunities to AAS on cycles ran too long and cycles ran at too high of a dose. 
Secondly, the body has limits for how much it can grow. A longer, higher dosed cycle will not be more effective simply because of the body’s tolerance and limited ability to grow.

My own guideline for a first and second time user is any cycle ran less than 8 weeks is too short; any cycle ran longer than 15 weeks is excessive. 10-14 weeks is a good range for a first and second time user.

*Estrogen:*

Estrogen levels will be elevated during the use of AAS. Remember Homeostasis. Application of either anti-estrogen or anti-aromatizer.

Anti-Estrogen V. Anti-Aromatizer?

The body has AS receptors and estrogen receptors. Your goal in using AAS is to flood the AS receptors. Your goal is not to flood the estrogen receptors. 

How an anti-estrogen works is that it attaches itself to the estrogen receptors so that estrogen will not. Therefore the estrogen remains free floating in your blood stream but unable to leech onto the receptors and take action. 

How and anti-aromatizer works is that it prevents the aromatization of steroids. It prevents the compounds conversion into estrogen. This however has the ability to weaken the effect of the steroid compound. 

Zero estrogen is not desirable. Some estrogen is necessary, but too much can cause complications such as gynocomastia (man boobies) and water retention to name a few. 

*Common side effects while on Anabolic Steroids:*

Users may experience a number of side effects due to increased synthetic testosterone levels as well as due to increased estrogen levels. 

&#183; Cardiovascular complications: High blood pressure can result from use of AAS and with heart problems should seek medical consultation. Combined water/sodium retention and the fact that steroids actually can elevate the cholesterol and triglyceride levels gives explanation to this condition. It is also why some athletes experience a reduction in stamina. 
&#183; Acne may result from AAS use, but can be combated a number of ways that should be researched. 
&#183; Aggression may also increase while on AAS, however some experience this aggression during high exertion activities, and will otherwise feel somewhat lethargic. Feelings of lethargy, sleepiness throughout the day while on AAS may result. This will be largely affected by the amount of physical activity performed throughout the day. 
&#183; Hair loss on the scalp can occur. This condition, as with the others, is dependent on the individual. Certain individuals predisposed to premature hair loss may be at a greater risk for this side effect. 
&#183; Hair gain, or activation of hair follicles on the body may also occur. Hair follicles on the chest, back, arms and other places may be stimulated. 
&#183; Certain steroids are I 7-alpha alky-lated and are toxic to the liver. It is important to note this and limit intake of foods and beverages that will also be strenuous on the liver. 
&#183; As previously noted, AAS use will result in a reduced testosterone production, a decreased spermatogenesis, and in some cases testicular atrophy. The degree of suppression depends on the duration of the steroid intake, the administered steroid, and the dosage of the steroid
&#183; Most steroids cause a water and electrolyte imbalance in the body This results in an increased storage of water and sodium which further results in a swelling of tissue (edema)
&#183; Gastrointestinal symptoms such as epigastric fullness, diarrhea, nausea or even vomiting may result and are associated solely with the use of oral, I 7-alpha alkylated steroids. The oral compounds can be administered with food to reduce these side effects. 
&#183; Feminization may result in males if estrogen levels are not kept in check. The most popular feminization side effect of estrogen is gynocomastia. 
&#183; Females may experience masculinization effects. 
&#183; Kidney complications: The kidneys are under more strain during steroid intake. They are involved in the filtration and excretion of toxic by-products. A high blood pressure as well as variations in the water and electrolyte balance of the body can lead to long-term changes in the kidney's function.

There may be more side effects not listed. All side effects should be researched and understood. There are ways to alleviate some of the symptoms. Remedies and counter-actions should be researched before use of AAS. 

*What happens at the end of a cycle:* 

So now the steroids are leaving your body, and overall testosterone levels are dropping. Estrogen is still free floating in the bloodstream. You HPTA is under stimulated. Your body is not in balance and your muscle gains are being threatened to catabolism. Estrogen is catabolic, and since your test levels are not yet recovered the estrogen levels must be put into check all while trying to get your HPTA back as quickly as possible. This is done by some form of Post Cycle Therapy .

*Why the body enters a state of catabolism after a cycles end:*

The catabolic state is caused by low levels of testosterone combined with high levels of cortisol and estrogen. As said before, some of the androgens you take while on steroids will be converted to estrogen as your body attempts to balance itself out. After your external souce of androgens is stopped (once the cycle ends) your body still has all that extra estrogen and cortisol still floating around.

Along with gyno, high levels of estrogen can also lead to increased fat storage and the catabolism of lean muscle mass. I will not explain the details as to why estrogen can cause catabolism of lean muscle. 

Cortisol is hormone, now being called a stress hormone. It is an adrenal hormone that is secreted when the body undergoes physical or psychological stress. Obviously when you take steroids you are putting your body through stress. When cortisol is secreted, it causes a breakdown of muscle protein, leading to release of amino acids (the "building blocks" of protein) into the bloodstream. It does this to raise blood sugar levels to help the brain. However we are not trying to help our brains, we’re meat heads and want bigger muscles, so cortisol does not work in our favor.

We can keep the estrogen catabolism in check by using anti-estrogens.
We can keep the cortisol catabolism in check by consuming superfluous levels of protein and calories.

*Post Cycle Therapy (PCT):*

An anti-estrogen is needed upon the completion of your cycle for sure. With all that free floating estrogen you need to prevent the estrogen from attaching to your receptors and causing their damage. The wrath of estrogen in the aftermath of a cycle is referred to a back lashing of estrogen.

You also need something to help stimulate your HPTA. Something needs to be done about your own testosterone production to combat catabolism, to restore libido and avoid depression.

A very successful compound to stimulate the HPTA is Clomid. Clomid stimulates the hypophysis to release more gonadotropin so that a faster and higher release of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and LH (luteinizing hormone) occurs. This results in an elevated endogenous (body's own) testosterone level. Sorry I threw some mighty big words out there. 

A good PCT combo is Nolvadex and Clomid. Nolvadex is an anti-estrogen.

*Typical of a Nolvadex and Clomid PCT is as such:*

Day1 300mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day 2-11 100mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day12-21 50mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex

*Timing the PCT correctly:*

Back to applying the concept of Esters. Compounds bound to long acting esters require a longer waiting period for PCT to be administered. Likewise, compounds bound to short acting esters require a shorter waiting period for PCT to be administered.

Steroid.....Time After Administration.....Clomid Length 

Aratest...........................3 weeks........3 weeks 
Anadrol50/Anapolan50........8-12 hours.....3 weeks 
Deca Durobolan................3 weeks........4 weeks 
Dianabol ..........................4-8 hours.......3 weeks 
Equipoise .........................17-21 days.....3 weeks 
Finajet/Trenbolone............3 days...........3 weeks 
Primobolan Depot..............10-14 days.....2 weeks 
Sustanon.........................3 weeks........3 weeks 
Test Cypionate.................2 weeks........3 weeks 
Test Enthenate/Testoviron ..2 weeks........3 weeks 
Test Propionate.................3 days..........3 weeks 
Test Suspension................4-8 hours......2 weeks 
Winstrol ...........................8-12 hours.....2 weeks

*Nutrition and Sleep:*

Calorie levels must be increased during AAS use. For the body to grow it needs fuel and since it is growing at an incredible rate you will consume an incredible amount of food. At least you should. Adequate calorie levels for a bulking cycle should be between 4,500 and 5,500 depending on the individual’s size. Calories must also be slightly increased during PCT to help counter the cortisol reactions. 

When you sleep you grow. Simple as that. Your muscles are relaxed and the body is in a state of repair. 

I want to end this with a few simple beginner cycles. These can be used as a reference, or a guide to building your own personal one. Keep in mind your goals should be reasonable as well as your dosages.

*First timer cycles:*

*In between bulk and cut cycles:*
#1:
Wk 1-10 Test Enanthate 400mg each week
Wk 1-15 Nolvadex 20mg each day
Wk 12-15 Clomid (dose using the guideline I listed above)
*That is 14 days after last shot.

#2:
Wk 1-10 Test Cypionate 400mg each week
Wk 1-15 Nolvadex 20m each day
Wk 12-15 Clomid
*That is 14 days after last shot.

Second timer cycles:
#1:
Wk 1-13 Test Enanthate/Cypionate 400-500mg each week
Wk 1-12 Equipoise 300-400mg each week
Wk 1-18 Nolvadex 20mg each day
Wk 15-18 Clomid
*That is 14 days after last shot.
*note the Equipoise ran 100mg less than the test also one week shorter

#2:
Wk 1-11 Test Enanthate/Cypionate 400-500mg each week
Wk 1-10 Deca Durabolin 300-400mg each week
Wk 1-16 Nolvadex 20mg each day
Wk 13-16 Clomid
*That is 14 days after last shot.
*note the Deca Durabolin ran 100mg less than the test and also one week shorter

#3:
Wk 1-10 Sustanon 250 500mg each week
Wk 2-10 Anavar 35mg each day
Wk 1-16 Nolvadex 20mg each day
Wk 13-16 Clomid
*That is 21 days after last shot.

*2nd + timer cut cycles:*

#1:
wk 1-14 Testosterone Propionate 70mg ed (or 150mg eod)
wk 1-13 Trenbolone Acetate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)
wk 1-16 Nolvadex
wk 14-16 Clomid (started 3 days after last shot of prop)

#2:
wk 1-13 Testosterone Enanthate 350-500mg ew
wk 1-12 Trenbolone Enanthate 200-400mg ew
wk 1-12 Equipoise 300-400mg ew
wk 1-18 Nolvadex
wk 15-18 Clomid

#3:

wk 1-10 Testosterone Propionate 70mg ed or 150 eod
wk 6-12 Winstrol 50mg ed or 100mg eod
wk 1-10 Trenbolone Acetate 50mg ed or 100mg eod
wk 1-13 Nolvadex
wk 10-13 Clomid

*note once again that tren , deca, winny, and equipoise are all ran at lower dosages than your test.
Using Clenbuterol and or T3/T4 along with a cutter (or bulking) cycle isn't a bad idea. Read up on clen here at: http://forums.anabolicreview.com/showthread.php?t=23808

*Mass Cycles:*

#1
wk 1-4 Dianabol 20-40mg ed
wk 1-15 Testosterone Enanthate 350-500mg ew
wk 3-14 Deca Durabolin 200-400mg ew
wk 6-14 Anavar 20-40mg ed

#2
wk 1-4 Testosterone Propionate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)
wk 1-12 Sustanon 350-500mg ew 
wk 1-10 Deca Durabolin
wk 6-14 Anavar 20-40mg ed
wk 11-15 Testosterone Propionate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)



I could go on and on, but all would have testosterone as a base. _NOTE: the preceeding cycles are not perfect, modifications can be made to fit the individuals liking._ 

1ml = 1cc
1g = 1000mg
1g = 1000000mcg

*If a vial reads 250mg/ml that means it has 250mg per ml, and each ml is a cc. So if you withdraw 1cc and inject you are injecting 250mg.* 

The following is the amount (in grams) of testosterone per 100mg of finished compound.
Testosterone Cypionate : 70mg
Testosterone Decanoate: 65mg
Testosterone Enantate: 72mg
Testosterone Isocaproate: 75mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 69mg
Testosterone Propionate: 84mg
Testosterone Suspension : 100mg
Testosterone Undecanoate: 63mg

What this gives you is the concentration that each esterfied testosterone compound has. So when the ester has been broken down in the body, that’s how much concentration is released into the blood stream. The higher the concentration does not necessarily mean a better compound. 

I hope I covered all the basis pretty well. I wish I could credit all my sources, but I would just extend credit to everyone at AR. I did some outside reading, but I didn’t document like I should have. 

I hope that Newbies read this and understand it. Best of luck for anyone doing research. Be safe.

A "cycle experience" thread on low/moderate dosages of AAS:
http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...308#post750308

*Disclaimer-ish:*
*I want to state that this is something I put together as a starting place. It is intended to be a thread for beginners, so that they can get an easy grasp on using AAS. It is not law. There may be said information that is incorrect. I am ever updating it for corrections. This is merely a starting point at most. There are many things to learn that should sprout from reading this thread.* 

*I was a 20yr old college student when I wrote this.* 

*I am 23yrs old now (7-6-2006) and I have stopped using steroids for personal reasons.*

----------


## 956Vette

> [1ml = 1cc
> 1g = 100mg
> 1g = 1000mcg



1g=1000mg
1g=1000000mcg

----------


## DocHoliday

Thank you. Fixed it.

----------


## DocHoliday

Oh sweet, this thread put me into senior status. Kind of nice.

----------


## BullDogg20

another great thread tonight, jesus i am learning more tonight then i have in two years here....lol. good job.

----------


## hawk9603

good thread

----------


## Lord Humungous

An excellent post bro.

-LH

----------


## DARKSEID

excellent post doc

----------


## DocHoliday

Ive added a link at the very end. 01/10/04 @ 4:54am Eastern time USA.

----------


## fabry

great post bro...
if i had found it before, i was not going to post so many questions!  :Smilie: 
ive suggested before to update with new cycles, the "Cycle for the Novice" section in the website.
if this will be "translate" in a scheme, i just think it will be perfect!
good job again, thanks!
fabry (italy)

----------


## fabry

doc, sorry... im probably wrong... but i think there is a mistake in the 

Typical of a Nolvadex and Clomid PCT is as such:

Day1 300mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day 2-11 100mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day 3-21 50mg Clomid + 20mg Nolvadex --> isnt it day 12-21?

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

bump

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Extremely informational Doc. Nice job. Im adding that to my Learn links.

----------


## Lord

Excellent! bump to the top.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

very informative,I saved this one for my personal file,
Thanks Doc

----------


## DocHoliday

Thank you Fabry,

I corrected the typo. Thank all for the kind words. Im glad everyone likes it. Easy to understand was my ultimate goal. Even I get caught up in the complicated words.

Doc

----------


## motoxxxguy

Nice post Doc!

----------


## cpt steele

Awsome doc congrats for hitting senior status

----------


## HollywoodM3

Doc
excellent job, very informative, loved reading it, Like always keep up the great work..

HW

----------


## RussianVodka

Great post, doc!!!!

----------


## DocHoliday

Bump for Newbies.

----------


## Dude-Man

> Bump for Newbies.


caught a typo/misconception..

compounds cannot be "attached" to more than one ester, in the sense that you mentioned. Sustanon is a mixture of testosterones attached to different esters. No testosterone molecule has more than one ester attached to it, however.

----------


## DocHoliday

> caught a typo/misconception..
> 
> compounds cannot be "attached" to more than one ester, in the sense that you mentioned. Sustanon is a mixture of testosterones attached to different esters. No testosterone molecule has more than one ester attached to it, however.


Youre right I didnt want to have to explain that, but I guess I could have just left that out. Ill reword it.

Doc

----------


## bornbad71

Good post Doc.....real good info and simple to understand......up to the top it goes.

----------


## getnlarg

Great post and congrats

----------


## Shud

keep this up the top.....maby educational forum aswell....
great post bro....

----------


## DocHoliday

thank you all

----------


## DocHoliday

Updated 01/12/04 2:42am Eastern US time. 
I added a little ending disclaimer. I dont want to sound like what I have written is law. I just did this out of a desire to help. A lot of the basic questions people have can be answered here. The more complicated questions can be addressed in detail in discussion amongst the members of AR.

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## fabry

Hey doc, me again!
why did you add the...

"A "cycle experience" thread on low/moderate dosages of AAS:"

at the end of your thread? what is the connection betwenn dorian and newbies? dorian, if i understood well, is on AAS for the last 13 years!!!
ok, he's probably using low/moderate dosages, but... 13 years of "moderate dosage" i think is not exactly what a newbie can expect from what you suggest in your thread!
what i mean is that newbies, by "mixing" the 2 threads info, will probably think that with your advices they can become another dorian...
what do you think?

----------


## DocHoliday

Fabry,

The reason I added that thread is for two reasons.

Low doses are adequate. Second, if a man has been using AAS for close to 13 years as youve stated and is STILL using low doses of AAS with good results..

Well, Im pretty darn certain so will a newbie. Starting off with high doses of AAS can lead to some of those serious complications the media has trounced on to pour misleading information into the arms of uneducated people. I do want to note however, even with low doses of AAS there are possible and expected complications. The extent and degree of complications will most likely be less and less the lower the doses of AAS used. Too low, however, complications can still arise. AAS use is something that should be researched, understood and respected. Not the actual use being respected, but respected to not be taken lightly. 

Which is why in my sample stacks the doses are moderate.

Doc

----------


## TheMudMan

Nice post Doc

----------


## QbHunter

Bump!!!

----------


## 50%Natural

Great job doc. I think this should be a sticky some where. I think I will print that out and carry it on little note cards and anytime some guy asks what to take, I'll just show him that. Informative and excellent post. Props for the research. Shows a lot about you.

----------


## DocHoliday

> Great job doc. I think this should be a sticky some where. I think I will print that out and carry it on little note cards and anytime some guy asks what to take, I'll just show him that. Informative and excellent post. Props for the research. Shows a lot about you.


Thanks  :Thumps Up: 

I love you guys. 

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## jcshack

Great post!!!

Question though you note in one cycle that the eq is 100mg less than the test. What is the theory behind that?

----------


## DocHoliday

Theory goes back to the sex drive. Who wants to lose that? Keeping test levels higher than its stacked side kicks (compounds) will ensure you keep the sex drive if not MAXIMIZE it. Holla!!!

Doc

----------


## 50%Natural

> Theory goes back to the sex drive. Who wants to lose that? Keeping test levels higher than its stacked side kicks (compounds) will ensure you keep the sex drive if not MAXIMIZE it. Holla!!!
> 
> Doc


Tis theory as I am running 600mg eq/500mg test e right now and the morning wood is also classified as lunch wood, late afternoon wood, and the infamous evening wood.  :Don't know:

----------


## DocHoliday

SG,

Your sex drive isnt up to par most likely cause you have EQ run higher than the test AND Tren ran at the same dosage. Both are taxing your sex drive and its not wanting to drive on the roads of gratification.

Doc

----------


## Bartleby

nice post...great info and easy to read

----------


## Devourer

nice post doc. :Smilie:

----------


## Dude-Man

Bump. if you see this doc, and you feel up to is you might want to list side effects and counter-indications for steroids . (resons why you shouldn't use them if you're young or have a medical condition)

----------


## DocHoliday

Updated 01/13/04 at 2:17pm Eastern US

I listed some, but did not get into the reasons why young people should not take them. That should be its own thread.

Thanks for your input Chris.

Bump for more input.

Doc

----------


## BASK8KACE

> Fabry,
> 
> The reason I added that thread is for two reasons.
> 
> Low doses are adequate. Second, if a man has been using AAS for close to 13 years as youve stated and is STILL using low doses of AAS with good results..
> 
> Well, Im pretty darn certain so will a newbie. Starting off with high doses of AAS can lead to some of those serious complications the media has trounced on to pour misleading information into the arms of uneducated people. I do want to note however, even with low doses of AAS there are possible and expected complications. The extent and degree of complications will most likely be less and less the lower the doses of AAS used. Too low, however, complications can still arise. AAS use is something that should be researched, understood and respected. Not the actual use being respected, but respected to not be taken lightly. 
> 
> Which is why in my sample stacks the doses are moderate.
> ...



Amen.

Doc,

This is an excellent post about beginning cycles and basics everyone should know. Great contribution to the board.

You already know my view on low-doses and I'm glad you gave a nod to low-doses and to Dorian6, who is is proof of what patience, dedication and low to moderate doses can do.

Bump.

Xxample

----------


## DF2003

nice read bro!

----------


## Jackman

That should be a sticky haha good job

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Wow great post. Very well written I can see myself visiting this post again it has everthing. Top drawer.

----------


## DF2003

yea i think this should be a sticky or a must read in the new members.

----------


## BWhitaker

bump, im on my laptop but have no printer for a couple of hours and im just to lazy to cut and copy. lol

----------


## EXTREMES

Bump

----------


## iron4life79

i'll bump it for ya bro..........


i'll leave this here a little while longer, then i'm moving it to the edu forum........this cool with you Doc?

peace I4L

----------


## DocHoliday

> i'll bump it for ya bro..........
> 
> 
> i'll leave this here a little while longer, then i'm moving it to the edu forum........this cool with you Doc?
> 
> peace I4L


Thats fine with me. Thanks guys. My writing is going to fall off quite a bit. I need to start focusing on my school work.

Doc

----------


## Fartdaemon

I'll give it another BUMP!

Good Luck with your school bro,

FD

----------


## bluepearl

I have been digging around in several diffferent post. This one is very well written and offers alot of details. Thanks Bro!

----------


## LilVito469

is there some one who can tell me if a site I know of is a scam or not? it doesn't seem to be on the scam list.

----------


## DocHoliday

back to the top

----------


## DF2003

hey jj were you going to do that for me?

----------


## DocHoliday

Update


Added Aratest to the Clomid time/duration chart.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

Doc....Absolutely outstanding post. Bump for anyone who hasn't read it. There is probably some info that everyone can use, regardless of how long they've been in the game. Thanks...

----------


## LightWeightBaby

This is a great post thought I might as well bump it up for all the new people here

----------


## Dude-Man

bumping

----------


## Jackt23

i do have to say this was an impressive thread...i just read it for the first time and answered many questions i still have.....this should definately be at the top so all the newbies can see it...lord knows searching is too much haha

----------


## 50%Natural

it should be posted in every male locker room in every gym in america...well maybe not, but its still a great post  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Jackt23

no 50 i think you are right.....chances are 80% of them are members on here anyway hahaha

----------


## BuffGuy

I think this was an awesome post. It should enter the hallowed Education Threads Forum.

I was wondering if you could add some stuff on basic cutting cycles for beginners since you seem to focus on bulking ones...

----------


## Jackt23

thats a good point buff guy...im lookin to do a cut cycle for my next one and with the extent of info on this one.....if the same was added for cutting id feel alot better planning it out and doing it

----------


## DocHoliday

Cutting? What's that? I'll work on it guys.

Doc

----------


## Jackt23

thanks doc, sounds good....just to let ya know.....i just had a friend get in touch with me tonight after not talkin to me in awhile...asked me a few quesitons about a first cycle.....your post was the first i sent him to...again, good stuff

----------


## live2ball

Thanks for all the useful info doc.
I learned a lot!

----------


## Jjdigs74

bump bump bump! great info doc!

----------


## Jackt23

i think this needs a bump....newbies can find much valuable info on here....i suggest this over the website, for cycle help....alot of them say sus but what ij ust learned is that it is better to run single ester like cyp or enanth...i wish i had this post when i started....may i suggest *sticky*??

----------


## DocHoliday

Updated 03/08/04 2:30am US eastern time. Added cuter and bulker cycles. They aren't the best cycles, but something I whipped up at 2:30 in the morning. Feel free to comment if changes are necessary.

----------


## Swellin

Okay Doc...this is an excellent post! Since you mentioned the new cycles...I took a look and thought I might mention a couple of very minor things...



> *2nd + timer cut cycles:
> 
> *#1:
> wk 1-14 Testosterone Propionate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)
> wk 1-13 Trenbolone Acetate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)
> wk 1-16 Nolvadex 
> wk 14-16 Clomid (started 3 days after last shot of prop)


Since tren can shut you down really hard...I like the idea of running a bit more prop than tren. Maybe go 75mg ED on the prop or 150 EOD.




> #3:
> 
> wk 1-10 Testosterone Propionate 
> wk 1-10 Winstrol 
> wk 1-10 Trenbolone Acetate
> wk 1-13 Nolvadex
> wk 10-13 Clomid


Bro, you are alseep...there are no dosages listed in this one.
Also...anavar seems to be a really nice addition to the ole prop tren cycle for cutting. Just adding that to the list here.



> *Mass Cycles:*
> 
> #2
> wk 1-4 Testosterone Propionate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)
> wk 1-12 Sustanon 350-500mg ew 
> wk 1-10 Deca Durabolin 
> wk 6-14 Anavar 20-40mg ed
> wk 11-15 Testosterone Propionate 50mg ed (or 100mg eod)


Just a Q on your sust dose. 350? :LOL:  This should also be administered at the longest E3D. Not 250 per week...250 EOD or at worst E3D. (I know you know all of this stuff...I'm just adding it to the post.)

Hell of a post Doc!

----------


## ironfist

Nice...

----------


## DocHoliday

Whoa...  :Welcome:  

I'm tired this morning. Five hours of sleep. I have to make a presentation soon. Thanks for catching my follies Swellin.  :What?:  

I'll change em later.

Doc

----------


## forreal

thanks for the posts doc.alot learned.
train hard and live long

----------


## Sorken

Bumb this upp.... Great post for newbies and pros !!

One question to Doc.. 
Your cutting cycle #3 is containing Winstrol for 10 weeks.. isn't that too much ???

----------


## DocHoliday

probably, my cutting cycle proposals suck ass. I wrote them at 2am, and made a lot of mistakes. No one should use them until I revise them, but I'm too busy this week.

Doc

----------


## chukronos

bump

----------


## Dude-Man

i like the colors.

----------


## DocHoliday

> i like the colors.


LOL, makes it easier on the eyes  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## mapkos

Great post. This is great for the low on the totem pole types like myself,.
But I'm learning and climbing everyday!

----------


## DocHoliday

Good to hear that you're learing. Syracuse huh? 2hrs from me.


Doc

----------


## mapkos

You N,S,E, or W? We got killed with snow last night. Another 12". Can't wait for the spring for sure! 

Keep up on all that good stuff, I can't get enough!

----------


## WankerMcMurphy

I think I'm learning more here, than I ever learned with 17years of M&F magazines!!!

[/B]THANKS GUYS !!!!!!
YOU ALL ROCK

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump.

Xxample

----------


## Blown_SC

Bump for other newbs. Can this be made a sticky?

----------


## punk_bbuilder

Great thread bro, really informative and def. a must read for newbs.

----------


## DocHoliday

NOTE I still have not changed the VERY POOR cutting stacks I suggested. AGAIN DO NOT FOLLOW THOSE STACKS. I planned them out extremely tired and not thinking

Doc

----------


## 50%Natural

fix em boy... :Big Grin: 


bump it up though

----------


## ctx97

Yep, awsome write up!

----------


## DocHoliday

Did I fix them yet? Can't remember. LOL

----------


## Lozgod

bump for the newbies.

----------


## pb2xtreme1

great thread, helped alot

----------


## Spoon

nice job bro!!! kick azz for an aspiring gear head like me, i will defintely refer to this often.

----------


## Tushe

Bump for people like me!

----------


## gatsby18

good Info, Helps you understand how important it is to be safe.

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

Bump for ALL NEWBIES

----------


## shorty33

> Simple guidelines and simple explanations for the simply newbie. 
> 
> *Esters:*
> 
> You must understand esters. Esters are attached to AAS compounds. The ester acts as a kind of time releasing vehicle. Esters are broken down in the blood stream and thus the AAS compound is freed. Long-acting esters slowly break down, and fast-acting esters break down more rapidly. Half-life describes this occurrence. 
> 
> Ex: If a compound has a half-life of 3-4 days its generally a long acting ester since what this means is that it takes 3-4 days for the ester to have been broken down completely and now the test levels can only be flushed from the blood. Therefore shots are required every 3-4 days to keep the compound levels constant within the blood.
> 
> Common Ester names in no particular order:
> ...


This was a great read, this will help out the newbies like myself.
THANKS  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bubbathegut

bump again for the stupid people

----------


## DocHoliday

stupid people ahoy!  :Smilie:  

This is not perfect, read MORE. This is only the BEGINNING. Do not think that by reading this you are ready to start a cycle. I'm not an expert by any means, I'm still a novice. I just related to the experience of being a newbie and being overwhelmed by scattered information. I still learn new crap every day. DO NOT THINK YOU WILL EVER NEED TO STOP READING. There are countless members that post saying that they "used" to do cycles in such a fashion that was considered "correct" at the time. New research and findings come about every day. Stay abreast. This is "BASICS 101." Do not forget that 101.

Doc

----------


## fudgemik

good post, ill print this one.....and post at all grocery stores, j/k....

----------


## slitsoul13

informative

----------


## iNvid

great post...bump

----------


## naturaltillnow

Great post...one of the most informative pieces I've read lately...BUMP

----------


## worldknown

great man, i seirously didnt understand half the **** until this post. thanks so much man very informative definatly in need of sticky. !!! AWESOME POST1

----------


## millionmillionaires

Look at all that time and effort...
So much love.

...anyways. Sweet thread bro!

----------


## Opey

wow, this is a pretty old post! came from January of this year, and people are still bumping it. should definitely be a sticky.

----------


## biguns

Great post..and very helpfull to us new guys...only one question....in the attached link at the start of this thread it says that nolva acts the same as clomid and therefore is not needed if clomid is being used.....after doing all the research that I have on this board..that does'nt sound true...either i'm reading it wrong or it goes to show you that these are just peoples opinions and not necessarilly facts..if you read only 1 or 2 posts on the topic that you are looking for you may be misguided...us newbies need to research hundreds of posts and find out what the majority of the senior guys think.JMO

http://www.xtrememass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407

----------


## DocHoliday

> Great post..and very helpfull to us new guys...only one question....in the attached link at the start of this thread it says that nolva acts the same as clomid and therefore is not needed if clomid is being used.....after doing all the research that I have on this board..that does'nt sound true...either i'm reading it wrong or it goes to show you that these are just peoples opinions and not necessarilly facts..if you read only 1 or 2 posts on the topic that you are looking for you may be misguided...us newbies need to research hundreds of posts and find out what the majority of the senior guys think.JMO
> 
> http://www.xtrememass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407


I don't think I said that in my post. I may have mentioned that clomid acts as an anti-estrogen but it is weak natured, not strong enough to replace Nolvadex at all. Furthermore Nolvadex and Clomid should be used in conjunction at the end of a cycle.

Note, Nolvadex is not necessarily the only or sole thing you want to run during cycle. There are other sometimes better options depending on the cycle. Proviron , Arimidex , etc.

Doc

----------


## LookinToGrow

****, great thread. Been sifting through the info on this site for a couple months now and am still researching the best cycle for me. Can be overwhelming. Thanks for a clear explanation of the basic elements of AAS and tying it all together for us newbies. Hopefully I'll get past the research phase and take the plunge by the end of summer. Thanks again.

----------


## stitch1967

Where has this post been hiding???

how come it's not a sticky??

----------


## DocHoliday

It's not a sticky for a reason. this is not a bible, it's just a starting point. you make this a sticky and people will mistake this as fact, and a means to think they know it all.

sorry i'm all uptight...lack of sex or something  :Smilie:

----------


## BeefCakeStew

Post hasnt been bumped in over a week. So Ill do the honors and give the newbies a bump.

----------


## Cry0smate

bumpin it back up, I'm printing this one for sure and putting it in my reference book I'm making for myself. 

This is a great read. I think I spend half the night reading and learning on this board! It's like a class I actually enjoy going to!

----------


## Cuttup

good thread

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

Ttt!

----------


## spoonta66

very helpful doc thanksa million

----------


## DocHoliday

> Great job doc. I think this should be a sticky some where. I think I will print that out and carry it on little note cards and anytime some guy asks what to take, I'll just show him that. Informative and excellent post. Props for the research. Shows a lot about you.



Why don't you kiss my ass anymore 50%?  :Don't know:  

 :Smilie:

----------


## metallicafan4u69

Printer friendly version please!

----------


## S R H

I say sticky this.... just my .02

----------


## Ezekiel

As a Noob I appreciate you taking the time to type all that out Doc. Props to all you guys (and Galz) for taking the time to help all us Noobs out..

Cheers,

----------


## DocHoliday

> Printer friendly version please!



Copy and past into word. Then print.

----------


## Dimes

awesome post, bump!

----------


## XxElitexX

Great post man. thank you.

----------


## Consistency

BUMP BUMP BUMP, this will answer all new guys question about a first cycle

----------


## bignatt

bumpity bump

----------


## tupac1983

this has helped me beyond belief this is one wicked info jam packed thread thanks bro

----------


## AVAGO

Awsome info bud BUMP...

----------


## soo2bhuge

awesome post! can never get enough of the basics!

----------


## hawkeye1877

excellent post

----------


## beefydragon

Bump. Just found this article. Really awesome.

----------


## needle

Now if we cant get ALL the newbies to read it before asking questions!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deezuhl

I printed this 8 months ago. the info is good if people read it.

----------


## RUballs0514

i'm really new at this whole thing so this really shined a light on a lot of the questions i had. thanks for the post.

----------


## Jantzen4k

this should be moved to top and 'important' material

----------


## DocHoliday

**** this is still getting bumped? I'll give it a bump from the source.

Thanks to many members out there!

----------


## The Massacre

Great post

----------


## GEARLESS

Doc that was the most helpful post i've seen you answeres tons of my questions thanks/.....bump

----------


## lilchef14

bump

----------


## YZ250

Thanks for the info.....

----------


## JoeySpyda

Since I have been visiting this site that is the best post I have seen yet. Everyone should have to read that before making a post that definitely answers a whole sh*tload of questions that get asked everyday. Congratulations well done!

----------


## jerseyboy561

Great Help !!! Starting my 2nd cycle April 1st

----------


## DocHoliday

bumping my own thread because it's been a while

----------


## bigJJ

Excellent, excellent, excellent post.

Glad to see a good one dug up.

----------


## -DedicateD-

great post....very informative for the new guys like myself

----------


## NYGIANTS21

Great information It helps out the new people. thanks

----------


## DWayne

good stuff....bump to top

----------


## MuckDog

ill say it again - this needs to be read and absorbed by EVERY new person to this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i still read it once a week

----------


## mds

Very good info, easy to understand! Thanks

----------


## Chromium

Thanks doc this is just what I was looking for.

----------


## JimBlob

> Fabry,
> 
> The reason I added that thread is for two reasons.
> 
> Low doses are adequate. Second, if a man has been using AAS for close to 13 years as youve stated and is STILL using low doses of AAS with good results..
> 
> Well, Im pretty darn certain so will a newbie. Starting off with high doses of AAS can lead to some of those serious complications the media has trounced on to pour misleading information into the arms of uneducated people. I do want to note however, even with low doses of AAS there are possible and expected complications. The extent and degree of complications will most likely be less and less the lower the doses of AAS used. Too low, however, complications can still arise. AAS use is something that should be researched, understood and respected. Not the actual use being respected, but respected to not be taken lightly. 
> 
> Which is why in my sample stacks the doses are moderate.
> ...



Nice  :Owned:  THE MEDIA

----------


## 1ad man

great post sticky please thanks doc. very informative bro

----------


## kloter1

this should be a sticky...

----------


## cnepp

> this should be a sticky...


Second that.

----------


## DocHoliday

I am now 23 years old and have stopped using steroids for personal reasons. Evaluate your reasons and priorities before juicing. I am not an advocate or against its usage.

----------


## Anabolios

> I am now 23 years old and have stopped using steroids for personal reasons. Evaluate your reasons and priorities before juicing. I am not an advocate or against its usage.


still gonna post here? that thread is old as hell lol and the pct after last cyp injection is like 18 days..you have it listed as 2 weeks (identical to test e) :Smilie:

----------


## Stefinoplex

awesome, time to get big.. the right way
thanks greatpost

----------


## Surfstud18

Great post doc when does 102 come out?

----------


## RAM2500

Nice, but Tren EOD ????

----------


## judge_dread

> I am now 23 years old and have stopped using steroids for personal reasons. Evaluate your reasons and priorities before juicing. I am not an advocate or against its usage.


I hope not due to health issues bro...

----------


## Roid Rage

:bbump:

----------


## DocHoliday

> still gonna post here? that thread is old as hell lol and the pct after last cyp injection is like 18 days..you have it listed as 2 weeks (identical to test e)


The number of days or so close, it wouldn't hurt to start PCT earlier for Cypionnate, but stick at 18 days, it's your cycle. 

I don't post much on this board or any board for that matter. 

To answer Ran2500...You have the option to shooting it EOD or ED. Just like prop it's preferable to do it ED.

About 20% due to health reasons, but nothing alarming. Priorities most of all.

----------


## hangtight08

thanks doc, nice post

----------


## donpinn

great post doc

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## brian1972ct

Excellent post, I have been trying to find help with running nolvadex (dosages etc) during the actual cycle. Good info.

----------


## Ca$tro

This is a brilliant post, a must read... To the OP your the man...

----------

